# Replacing a window with a brick veneer wall



## clackerz (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm hoping I can get some info etc on replacing a window/sliding door with a brick veneer wall.

To minimise the time with the wall being open to the elements I'm looking to pre-build the frame, then remove the window/door install the frame and then brick up the wall then plaster.

The window/door is around 2300 x 2100.

The exterior wall will be rendered so the bricks themselves won't need to be an exact match to the originals.

I've built a frame and plastered before but have never laid bricks.

Is how I'm planning to attack the project OK?
Is it safe to pre build the frame - or should I build it in once the window is removed?


----------



## Tom Witcomb (Apr 19, 2009)

What type construction is the home? {is it wood frame with brick veneer that has  plaster or stucco over?}.

Melbourne Florida or Australia??


----------

